# Tv bracket problem in Swift mh



## 4maddogs (May 4, 2010)

The ?self tapping? bolts that hold the bracket seem to have failed.
The bracket will not hold as it slides down and they will not tighten up. They just start to tighten and then go back to slack again. Do they wear out and should I get new bolts or will I need a new bracket?

This is a swift mh with the swift provided bracket in the slde down cabinet. 

Any ideas? 
Thanks
Jule


----------



## philoaks (Sep 2, 2008)

Any chance of a photo Julie, I've got a Swift MH but can't relate what mine looks like compared to the description of yours.

Phil


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

Same thoughts here, ours is working well (2003) and has not had any similar problems.

Dave


----------



## 4maddogs (May 4, 2010)

I can't get a photo on the forum as the mobile signal is too weak! 

It is a hideaway TV bracket ...undone by 2 buttons and it then slides down from beside the microwave down to the surface over the fridge. The bracket then allows it to swivel and is held at a height to allow it to clear the locking mechanisms. 
Er....I know what I mean!


----------



## philoaks (Sep 2, 2008)

4maddogs said:


> I can't get a photo on the forum as the mobile signal is too weak!
> 
> It is a hideaway TV bracket ...undone by 2 buttons and it then slides down from beside the microwave down to the surface over the fridge. The bracket then allows it to swivel and is held at a height to allow it to clear the locking mechanisms.
> Er....I know what I mean!


Nothing at all like mine I'm sorry Julie. Mine is just a 2 part bracket, one part fits to the wall of the van and the other fits to the TV and then slots into the other part of the bracket.

Hopefully someone with a similar setup to yours will be along with some advice.


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

I have searched Google images and the Swift site and this is the best I can find, is it close to reality?

Dave


----------



## 4maddogs (May 4, 2010)

Penquin, spot on! Only mine has loads of rubbish on the surface! 

The bit that is broken is the metal bracket that holds the TV to the metal drop down mechanism. It is a slide mechanism that allows the TV to slide down from the hideyhole.


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

In which case I would suggest you give Johns Cross Motorhomes a ring and talk to their parts manager - they are very helful and are Swift dealers. We have found them most reliable.

http://www.johnscross.co.uk/

There are lots of other Swift dealers available - Swift can give you a list of local contacts depending on where you are located, so the choice is yours.

Dave


----------



## premiermotorhomes (Feb 13, 2008)

Good afternoon Julie, 

I have attached a photo of the bracket shown on Swifts parts system against a 2011 Sundance 530LP, however this may be different if yours is a different model year.

This is Swift part number 1092833 with a SSP of £141.89+ VAT, and they are showing one in stock.

It may be possible for you to contact a local fabricators who could make the spare part for you?

Regards,
Chris


----------



## 4maddogs (May 4, 2010)

Oops. i did not see this at the time. I did not log on for a while as I was away at the time, then it got lost ....and I have only just found the my topics button!!!

That is the correct bracket, but what a huge price. My bracket is OK, it is just the bolts that hold that square sticky out bit to the main bracket and allows the TV to slide up and down that will not stay tight. i bought some new ones but they still do not do the job as they slacken. The original nuts had plastic bits inside....is that what I need? I could not reuse them as they would not fit over the bolts again once taken off.

I don't want to pay out for a new TV, but it is getting more damaged every time it is used. The new 18 inch Avtex is too wide to fit in the cabinet and they are phasing out the 16 so are not going to produce their new superslim bezel version. Shame as they are very smart.

Perhaps I am just rubbish at using a socket set!


----------

